# Against the Stereotypes



## feywon (Aug 13, 2021)

i am always perplexed by those who think dogs and cats are natural enemies. Ours have always gotten along, seeming to get that if it is living in our house and has a name,  it is family (this excludes mice and bugs who are mere squatters).  i tell them what i told kids about stepdads--you don't have to 'love' them but i expect you to have some respect be civil.  Many of our dogs and cats end up bonding more with members of the 'other' species than they do with their own.  This shot is of my Grand-Dog Zoe (5 yrs) and my cat Aldrin (2 yrs).  This is a favorite pass-time in summer, the door looks out western side of house and they can see squirrels and birds up closer than the other side.  Daughter took this with her phone.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2021)

As a little kid I thought dogs/cats were enemies as that is what they were on cartoons.


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

I also blame cartoons.


----------



## Jules (Aug 13, 2021)

Cats & dogs generally make a cautious response to each other.  We had a few dogs come into our home over the years of the cat.  Puddy Cat told them how it was (hissed) and within a couple of days they would be best friends.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2021)

feywon said:


> i am always perplexed by those who think dogs and cats are natural enemies. Ours have always gotten along, seeming to get that if it is living in our house and has a name,  it is family (this excludes mice and bugs who are mere squatters).  i tell them what i told kids about stepdads--you don't have to 'love' them but i expect you to have some respect be civil.  Many of our dogs and cats end up bonding more with members of the 'other' species than they do with their own.  This shot is of my Grand-Dog Zoe (5 yrs) and my cat Aldrin (2 yrs).  This is a favorite pass-time in summer, the door looks out western side of house and they can see squirrels and birds up closer than the other side.  Daughter took this with her phone.
> 
> View attachment 178477


Love that photo!  My dog and cat are good friends , and the cat was also very close to the dog we had before him, who passed away.  My cat actually listens like a dog too, breaks that stereotype. 

Here they are on a camping trip, the cat had to photobomb when he saw the camera.


----------



## Ceege (Aug 13, 2021)

My cat, Miss Kitty, laid next to our Beagle when Katy was dying from heart failure at 13 years old.  _She stuck with Katy until she took her last breath._ 
Several years later, Miss Kitty died at almost 20.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2021)

Ceege said:


> My cat, Miss Kitty, laid next to our Beagle when Katy was dying from heart failure at 13 years old.  _She stuck with Katy until she took her last breath._
> Several years later, Miss Kitty died at almost 20.


Very sweet and sad story, sorry for your losses, I know you miss them both every day.....hugs.


----------

